# MySQL für Dummies



## Killerfrog (27. Dezember 2001)

Hi Leute,

bin totales greenhorn bzgl. MySQL,
brauche aber Kenntnisse um einen Kleinanzeigenmarkt in Netz zu stellen.
Also Angefangen von der Datenbankerstellung, der Datenpflege, Webspeicherplatz und der Datenbankabfrage mittels Perl oder so.
Kennt jeman eine Seite wo es eine deutsche Anleitung dazu gibt?
Wie gersagt es soll nichts großes werden und soll mich möglichst wenig Zeit kosten.
The Frog


----------



## cent (30. Dezember 2001)

*ein link*

hallo,
hier ist ein tutorial zu so etwas
http://www.zdnet.de/internet/artikel/java/199902/php3mysql_00-wc.html


----------



## bad taste (30. Dezember 2001)

also ich kann immer nur die dokumentation der entwickler enpfehlen, da steht echt alles drin

http://www.mysql.com/documentation/index.html 

//bad


----------

